
Vintage Iran - FrankyHollywood
http://iranvintage.tumblr.com
======
elcapitan
Those are images of people living a western style of life in a secular
country. It's not a free country though. The Iran of 1978 was a fascist police
state that aribitrarily arrested and tortured people (like Assads Syria) [1].
It's convenient and has become somehow a tumblr fashion to do this simplistic
comparison ("proof by gif"), but the reality was much different and the
revolution against it, although it brought another form of oppression and
religious dictatorship, was supported by many Iranians.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iran#Late_modern_period](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iran#Late_modern_period)

~~~
danielvf
However, comparing pre-revolution oppression with post-revolution oppression
is like comparing an empty soda can with a metal baseball bat.

There were months post-revolution in which more people were executed than the
total killed for political reasons during shah's entire reign.

------
pigpaws
It's sad what religious zealotry can do to an entire country when people don't
stand up for themselves.

Being religious/anti/non-religious is fine - just stop pushing it on other
people.

~~~
nine_k
The state when you are not forced to follow other people's agenda is usually
called "freedom".

------
dang
Please don't add editorial flourishes to titles. The HN guidelines ask you to
"Please use the original title, unless it is misleading or linkbait".

(Submitted title was "How freedom can change, Iran before 1978".)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

